# Strength Beyond Strength



## dvlmn666 (Nov 4, 2002)

Well I figured new place to live. New gym, new job and everything why not start a new journal as well.

I'm going to do a full 12 weeks using TP's carb cycling diet that I was doing before all hell broke lose at work. 

All the details will follow. I'm planning on being super strict with this and a max of 4 cheat days due to the holidays. 

There will be a learning phase when it comes to workouts since I'll be lifting alone now. But I feel the change will be good. I'm going to log everything workouts/weights/reps. and all food, even if there's a cheat throughout the day.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 4, 2002)

nice journal name 

GOOD luck with your goals!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 4, 2002)

MWF: No Carb Days
Th and Su: Low Carb Days
Tu and Sa: High Carb Days

6 meals/day.
6am, 9am, 12pm, 3pm, 6pm, 9pm. and optional if I'm up late and am hungry maybe a shake before bed

Each meal has as much protein from the list (see below) as I want. With a minum of 45g/meal this is first before any carbs on either of the carb days.

On the high Carb days I can eat as much from the list (see below) as I want. 

On the low carb days, meals 1-3 I eat about 50g of approved carbs.

I'll be starting on fitday to get the breakdown correct each day. I'm going to be taking creatine every day though so the no carb days will have a little carbs due to the creatine I will be taking. But that will be the only carbs for any days.

Approved Foods"

Protein:
Chicken
Tuna Fish
Ground Turkey
Turkey Burgers
Protein Powders

Carbs:
Oatmeal
All veggies
Potatoe
Brown Rice

This starts today for 12 strict weeks.
There will be a posible of only 4 cheat days through the holidays.

Tips and options are definately welcomed.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 4, 2002)

Goals:

Lose fat and get more definition. While maintaining size and strength. Hoping to actually gain stength and size but with the carb being cycled will be more prone to maintain. 

i'm going to go do back tonight, and will post measurements and weight tonight.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 4, 2002)

you're off to a great fresh start!  how exciting!  you're going to do great!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 4, 2002)

11/04/02

Back:

Wide Grip Pulldowns:
6@150
4@150
3@170 + 2@150

T-Bar Row Machine:
6@125
4@150
4@150+3@125

Hammer Strength ISO Low Row (one arm at a time):
10@80
8@105
6@115

Dumbell Rows:
6@90
4@100
5@90

Shrugs:
10@110
8@110
10@100


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 4, 2002)

11/04/02

Meals:

1 - Isopure shake
2 - Isopure shake
3 - Can of Chicken
4 - 2.5 servings chicken tenders (grilled)
5 - Isopure shake

was out looking for a job so wasn't able to get the 6 meals today.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> you're off to a great fresh start!  how exciting!  you're going to do great!



Thanks, I'm going to do my best.


----------



## kuso (Nov 5, 2002)

Cool, good luck buddy 

And stop taking all the kick ass titles


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 5, 2002)

Height: 6'
Weight: 209
Chest: 43
Waist: 34
Arms: 15.5
Forearms: 12.75
Thighs: 24
Calves: 15


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Cool, good luck buddy
> 
> And stop taking all the kick ass titles



Thanks dude, maybe you just have to start a journal so it wouldn't be so easy to think up titles.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 6, 2002)

11/05/02

Legs:

Hack Squats:
8@270
6@320
7@270

Leg Press:
9@720+machine
7@720+machine
8@630+machine

Leg Extensions:
11@150
8@165
4@180+3@150

Seated Leg Curls:
13@150
10@165
6@180+2@150

Lying Leg Curls:
12@100
8@110
4@120+2@110


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 6, 2002)

11/05/02 Diet

1 - Isopure Shake
2 - 2 Cans Tuna with 2 Tbsp Mayonaise
3 - Isopure Shake
4 - Ground turkey with Taco Seasoning
5 - Isopure Shake

today I'm going to do a high carb day, followed by another 2 days of no carbs to get myself into the set schedule per above.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 6, 2002)

Why does creatine = carbs?  Only if it is in a transport.  Straight creatine has none.  Use that if you are really looking to cut, I'd advise no sugar.

Also, gains in a cycle like this are definitely possible the first six weeks.  When your BF starts to get really low your strength will decrease however.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 6, 2002)

I'm trying out the Plasma Expander by VPX. It has 26g of carbs in it's delivery system. I've only taken it the last 2 days. It's supposed to be a nitrogen delivery system, and doesn't give me a stomach ache like the Cell-Tech did. But I'll skip it if that's what you'd reccomend. 

Ok so to be realistic I'll concentrate on gaining the first 6 and then try to maintain the last.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 6, 2002)

Keep it for now if you like it when the pounds stop dropping, cut it.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 6, 2002)

Ok sounds good to me, thanks for the advice.


----------



## lina (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi D!

Nice new journal, workouts and eating plan!!!

Looking good!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 6, 2002)

Lina, maybe you can give him some stylistic tips.


----------



## lina (Nov 6, 2002)

What do you mean with stylistic tips?

Hmmm.... 
..Helvetica fonts, 
..Bold with italized Headings
..a smilie every other line....
..oh,yeah...very impt... when typing, type with pinkie in the air 

.. hehe, I'm da loonie ...can't help it spend the entire arvo with preschoolers today


----------



## Stacey (Nov 6, 2002)

hope your doing greattttt!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> What do you mean with stylistic tips?
> 
> Hmmm....
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 6, 2002)

oh man, now I gotta figure out some html to do that but It can be done. lol


----------



## kuso (Nov 6, 2002)

lol....dude, it`s all in the options at the top of the POST REPLY window


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 7, 2002)

i know smartass, I just never bother lol


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 7, 2002)

11/6/02

1 - 1.67 serving Ground Turkey +2 Tortillas
2 - 3 Scoops VPX Micellean Protein 
3 - 3 Scoops VPX Micellean Protein 
4 - 3 Slices Baked Turkey Breast, 1 Cup Brown Rice, 1 Cup Mixed Vegies
5 - 3 Scoops VPX Micellean Protein


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2002)

Very Nice journal so far Dvlmn.    I need to see a smilie every now and then.

Lina, I think that is so hilarious about the pinkie -- I do that!!!


D -- Have you added the Flax?  You should really consider taking the gelcaps if you don't like the taste of the liquid form.   I am liking it and even got the hubby on it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 8, 2002)

But you need to swallow about 100 gelcaps to get a TBLS full.


----------



## kuso (Nov 8, 2002)

LMAO....100 of em eh??  A slight exageration maybe?


----------



## kuso (Nov 8, 2002)

I think it`s actually 94


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2002)

Oh great....so you're telling me that the 2 that I'm up to daily isn't going to do the trick????


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 8, 2002)

Nope, 2 has how many grams of fat?  Maybe 1 gram!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2002)

Hmmm.....maybe I should increase?
Also, why does the label say take one gelcap daily?

What about two gelcaps with each meal?  That would be two with breakfast, two with lunch and two with dinner??


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 8, 2002)

Seriously, what does 1 of your gelcaps equal?  Shoot for 10-20 grams of fat per day.


----------



## kuso (Nov 8, 2002)

The flax caps I have are 14 to a tbspn!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 8, 2002)

which is 15 g


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 8, 2002)

Okay, so I exaggerated a bit but see what I meant!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2002)

HOOOLLLYYYYY CRAP!!!!

Oh well, I guess what I do take has got to be better than nothing, right?

I'll up it to 2 each meal.


----------



## kuso (Nov 8, 2002)

FitBabe....I use the caps when I`m at work all day, but when home use Udo`s....if you don`t like flax you should give it a shot....its a blend that doesn`t taste that bad!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2002)

Udo's???

What is that?  Where can I get it?

How many caps do you take during the day while you're at work?


----------



## kuso (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Udo's???
> 
> What is that?  Where can I get it?
> ...



this is Udo`s....click the pic for the info about it!





It`s not as bad as flax at all.

When at work I take a shitload of them..........as well as fish oil caps.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 8, 2002)

Fish oil is nasty but I now like flax!  Sick huh!


----------



## kuso (Nov 8, 2002)

I`ve actually only ever had flax seeds, they`re bad enough. Fishoil CAPS are fine if taken MID meal I find.....before or after and I burp fish all day......and I HATE fish so it makes me feel sick.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 8, 2002)

Thats what happened to me, burping FISH!!  Naaasty!


----------



## kuso (Nov 8, 2002)

Very nasty....for all in the room 

I also find taking them with BCAA`s stop the burping with me though


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks for that Kuso....I'm gonna read that information here in a bit.,,,,,
yes TP, you're sick....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 8, 2002)

lol, how did you know I picked some flax seed oil up yesterday??  And I just ad it to the a shakes, I figure I'll start adding teaspoon to 2 shakes per day.   (Think that's enough guys?)

It's not to bad the shaker I use to mix everything does a good job is getting it throughout the shake so it isn't very overpowering.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 8, 2002)

*11/07/02 - Meals *

*Meal - 1 8:00am* 
1.67 serving Ground Turkey with Taco Seasoning

*Meal - 2 11:00am* 
Isopure Shake

*Meal - 3 2:00pm*
1.67 Serving Ground Turkey with Taco Seasoning

*Meal - 4 5:00pm* 
Isopure Shake with Tspn of Flax Seed Oil

*Meal - 5 9:30pm*
2 cans of Tuna Fish with 2 Tbs of Mayonaise

so is this format easier, I'll make it neater later. lmao


----------



## kuso (Nov 8, 2002)

How much fat do you try to take a day buddy?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 8, 2002)

*11/7/02 Workout *

This is the first workout for chest and shoulders, using the exercises I've discussed with TP. But this is also the first time doing all of this alone, the biggest different I noticed is doing the BB Bench, it's way different compared to doing them in the smith rack.  I felt really weak. But it'll get better quick since it's a new exercise.

* Chest  * 

Incline Dumbell Press 
75x4
70x5
65x4

Barbell Bench 
135x5
135x5

Hammer Decline 
230x4
230x4

Cable Crossovers 
80x5
80x4.5


* Shoulder  * 


Dumbell Shoulder Presses 
50x5
50x5
50x4

Side Laterals (gotta figure out the right starting weight) 
25x8
30x3 + 25x3

Upright Rows
135x4
135x4

Well I'm sore today   This is totally new for me using 90% freeweight, but I think I'm really going to like it.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> How much fat do you try to take a day buddy?



 I never asked TP to be honest with ya. I'm doing the diet plan he reccomends. 

TP, what do ya think, should I be getting more or is this about right?

Next week I'm going to start using Fitday and at the end put my cal's and p/c/f distribution.


----------



## kuso (Nov 8, 2002)

I`m not that familiar with TP`s diet, but I`m guessing if your on low carbs you`d be on at least mod fat ?!!?!

Two tbsp is about 30g of fat......not sure if you are getting any from other sources too...........best w8 for TP to chim in


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 8, 2002)

Didn't you read the beginning of the first page, it's a carb cycling diet. lol But I get some from the Full Fat Mayonaise as well. Other than that not much.


----------



## kuso (Nov 8, 2002)

Now who`s the smartass LOL  I read it, but it doesn`t have the macro`s or how often you are loading etc......I think TP has all that info. 30g generally speaking, isn`t that much though.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 8, 2002)

A week goes like this, starting Saturday, I did 2 no carb days to start it off, but will follow the plan starting Sat

Sat: Hi Carb
Sun: Low Carb
Mon: No Carb
Tue: Hi Carb
Wed: No Carb
Thu: Low Carb
Fri: No Carb

Macro's not sure, but I'm making sure I take in a Minimum of 45g of protein per meal. Usually it's closer to 60 though.

I'll be more exact to try to get a better idea when I start logging on fitday.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 10, 2002)

*11/8/02 Workout *

* Bicep  * 

Standing Barbell Curls 
95x4
85x5
85x4

Seated Alternating Dumbell Curls 
35x5
35x4
30x6

EZ Curl Bar Preacher Curls 
65x6
65x4
55x5


* Tricep  * 

Skull Crushers On Regular bench since Decline Bench wasn't available 
75x8
95x4
85x5

Reverse Grip Pressdown 
120x5
120x5
120x4

Single Arm Overhead Dumbell Extensions
25x5
25x5
22.5x6


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 10, 2002)

*11/08/02 - Meals *

*Meal - 1 6:30am* 
Isopure Shake

*Meal - 2 9:30am* 
Isopure Shake

*Meal - 3 12:30pm*
2 Servings Fajita Seasoned Ground Turkey with 2 tortilas

*Meal - 4 4:30pm* 
1 Can of Canned Chicken

*Meal - 5 7:00pm*
2 cans of Tuna Fish with 2 Tbs of Mayonaise


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 10, 2002)

*11/10/02 - Meals *

*Meal - 1 7:00am* 
1 - Nitrotech Bar

*Meal - 2 10:00am * 
3 Scoops VPX Micellean Protein 

*Meal - 3 1:30pm*
3 Scoops VPX Micellean Protein 

*Meal - 4 2:45pm* 
3/4 Medium Bag of Popcorn at the movie, but no butter (saw The Ring )

*Meal - 5 6:30pm*
20oz Porter House, 1 potato (nothing on it) 1 Cup Mixed Vegetables (2 Bacardi Silvers) 

*Meal - 6 9:30pm*
1 Cup Ben and Jerry Chocolate Ice Cream ( I paid for eating this, got really really upset stomach)

Ok was a fairly good day, a bit to much cheating, but will work on being better on the weekends.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 10, 2002)

HEY GUY!!
YUUUMMY Ben & Jerrys ice cream!! I LOVE Their Low fat yogurt Chocolate brownie ice cream..to die for!

Everything else looks great in here hon!!! How was "the Ring"??

HOW ARE UUU???


----------



## Stacey (Nov 10, 2002)

HEY GUY!!
YUUUMMY Ben & Jerrys ice cream!! I LOVE Their Low fat yogurt Chocolate brownie ice cream..to die for!

Everything else looks great in here hon!!! How was "the Ring"??

HOW ARE UUU???


----------



## Stacey (Nov 10, 2002)

HEY GUY!!
YUUUMMY Ben & Jerrys ice cream!! I LOVE Their Low fat yogurt Chocolate brownie ice cream..to die for!

Everything else looks great in here hon!!! How was "the Ring"??

HOW ARE UUU???


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 10, 2002)

Yes it was a cheat, but bought the 2 cup version and there was no way in hell I could eat it. 

I like the ring, that was the second time I've seen it, and still made me jump at times. 

I'm doing alright, TP is helping me with my workouts, and tell ya what they are kicking my Ass!!!!

I took the test yesterday, there were like 8 questions I wasn't sure about but won't have the score back until wednesday. So have to sit here and wait to find out.


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

The ring kicks ass eh!!!?! I haven`t seen your version but the original is scarey as HELL!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 10, 2002)

Well I like scary movies, and this one does a great job with the suspense and everything. I like some odd movies anyway, but for the most part I think this is one of the best thrillers that has come out in the last few years.

Isn't the origional only in japanese though?  If not I'll have to see it. 

Might go see Red Dragon again tonight


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

The original is in Japanese, but I THINK there is a version with subtitles 

Red Dragon looks cool, can`t w8!

Saw XXX last week.....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 10, 2002)

Whatcha think of XXX?  I only saw that one 3 times, one on an IMAX though. 

I'll have to look into the subtitled version


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

XXX kicked ass............great action movie that didn`t need all the blood and guts most of em revert too.......I`ve liked Vin for awhile now, but he really kicked ass this time.....looking forward to XXXII!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 10, 2002)

Yep, that's how I felt about it. Was a great action movie that relied on the action instead of the violence and blood and guts. 

I think there will end up being quite a few of them since it's set up as a modern day Bond series by the looks of it.


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

Looks that way! I sure hope so too!! Can`t w8 for part II


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 11, 2002)

*11/11/02 - Meals *

*Meal - 1 10:00am* 
1 - Nitrotech Bar

*Meal - 2 1:00pm * 
3 Scoops VPX Micellean Protein 

*Meal - 3 4:30pm*
Cobb Salad with Low Fat Honey Mustard Dressing from Chili's

*Meal - 4 8:30pm*
1 Cup Ben and Jerry Chocolate Ice Cream (finished what i'd started the night before) Wasn't really hungry but had to eat something otherwise my stomach woulda been killing by the morning


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 11, 2002)

Height: 6'
Weight: 207
Chest: 44
Waist: 34
Arms: 15.5
Forearms: 12.75
Thighs: 24
Calves: 15


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

Dude, you have some big ass calves as compared to your arms!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Dude, you have some big ass calves as compared to your arms!



Yeah, my lower body has always been way ahead of my upper. 

I haven't worked calves in almost a month now. but this week I will again.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

I think I have pretty good calves, but they are 2 inches smaller than my arms.  Hmm, I wonder what a classic BB proportions are supposed to be.


----------



## lina (Nov 11, 2002)

Hi D!

How are things? 

I read somewhere you are getting ready to take some test! Good luck! To become a PT? 

Your journal is looking awesome!  Great job on the eating! Tp should be proud!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

Not really, lina, did you see the B&J?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 12, 2002)

Yep, TP's right, and I'm cleaning that up this week. It won't happen again. I paid the price for it though, ended up getting sick from it. lol

Thanks Lina, yep tomorrow I get the news on how I did on the test. Then while I'm training people I'll finish studying for my ISSA


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 12, 2002)

*11/12/02 - Meals *

*Meal - 1 9:00am* 
Isopure with Teaspoon of Flax Seed Oil

*Meal - 2 12:00pm * 
Can of Canned Chicken

*Meal - 3 3:00pm*
Nitrotech Bar

*Meal - 4 5:30pm* 
2 Chicken Breasts

*Meal - 5 8:00*
2 Cans Tuna with 2 Tablespoons of Mayonaise


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 12, 2002)

*11/12/02 Workout *

* Chest  * 

Incline Dumbell Press 
75x9
70x5
65x4

Barbell Bench 
135x8
135x8

Hammer Decline 
230x4
200x5

Cable Crossovers 
80x6
80x5


* Shoulder  * 

Seated Military Press (First time ever doing this with free weights, used to do it on the hammer strength machine, or the smith rack)

115x5
115x4
95x5

Side Laterals 
30x5.5
30x4.5

Upright Rows
135x5
135x4


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

I too am not proud of the B&J....

Now D, just because "you weren't hungry and had to eat something" does not give you the right to eat that stuff.   Not on this diet!!  If you weren't really hungry but knew you should've eaten something (I've done this plenty of times) I've always made up some tuna and had half of it on a bed of shredded lettuce or a half of a tuna sandwich with a hard boiled egg.  Or why not just a protein shake?

Also, if you're really going to do this thing, you need to stay away from the protein bars.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 12, 2002)

the protein bars are only to cover when I'm out looking for a job. So those will stop shortly. 

And yeah the B&J was a bad slip up. Won't happen again. The Bacardi Silvers either!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> [Incline Dumbell Press
> 75x9
> 70x5
> 65x4



You rep range in general looks good.  Now you have to stick with these weights until you can get more than 8 reps.

This regression is odd.  You dropped the weight and lost a lot of strength.  That tells me that you are warming up too much (you SHOULD have a slight pump but not feel like you have done a working set) and/or that your stamina (muscular not cardiovascular) needs serious work.

Normally if you got 75 for 9 you should stick with the same weight, maybe up it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> the protein bars are only to cover when I'm out looking for a job. So those will stop shortly.
> 
> THEY NEED TO STOP NOW!!!  YOU CAN'T AFFORD THAT THIS EARLY IN THE DIET.  TAKE SOME VEGGIES WITH YOU ON THE GO.  DO YOU HAVE A LITTLE CARRY COOLER?  PUT IT IN THE FRIDGE AT NIGHT WITH SOME HARD BOILED EGGS AND RAW VEGGIES.  I'LL SEND YOU A COOLER IF YOU DON'T HAVE ONE.
> ...


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2002)

following my friend here Dvlmn! Shame shame!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> This regression is odd.  You dropped the weight and lost a lot of strength.  That tells me that you are warming up too much (you SHOULD have a slight pump but not feel like you have done a working set) and/or that your stamina (muscular not cardiovascular) needs serious work.
> 
> Normally if you got 75 for 9 you should stick with the same weight, maybe up it.



Yeah I think it's the muscular stamina, that's why I was going to just keep workin with the 75's until I can get a miniumum of 8/set for all three sets.

I'm also trying to get used to the timing, I've been trying to force myself to take about 1.5 minutes of rest between sets. TP should I try to make that more, or stick with that and just keep workin hard like I have been?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 12, 2002)

I know, no more excuses. I'll make the bar I had this morning the last one. And gonna just have to figure a way to bring the stuff with. and will be picking up a cooler quick.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 12, 2002)

*11/13/02 - Meals *

*Meal - 1 7:00am* 
Nitrotech Bar (last one, I promise)

*Meal - 2 10:00am * 
3 Scoops VPX Micellean Protein 

*Meal - 3 1:00pm*
4 Chicken Breast Fillets, and 1.5 cups brown rice
Fillets had 15g Protein each

*Meal - 4 4:00pm*
3 Scoops VPX Micellean Protein

*Meal - 5 6:30pm*
1 Chicken Breast Fillet, and Tortilla

*Meal - 6 9:00pm*
1 Chicken Breast Fillet, and Tortilla
1.25 serving Fajita Flavored Ground turkey, with tortilla

had about 6 baby carrots through the day as well.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

I think you should move up in weight for your first set.  Do the 80s, then 75s.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 12, 2002)

Ok sounds good to me.


----------



## irontime (Nov 12, 2002)

Damn. I can't believe this is the first time I posted on here  Sorry bro, I usually just look for the little black dots on the side as to which threads I replied in and must've missed  I was wondering where the hell you took off to  

Damn nitrotech bars are fricken addicting eh? I got hooked on the smores myself, but I can't find a store here in this city that sells them so I'm off the hook untill summer? So how is everything going with ya?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 12, 2002)

*11/12/02 Workout *

* Back  * 

Wide Grip Pullups 
BWx6
BWx5
BWx4

Deadlifts 
225x5
225x4.5
225x4

Reverse Grip Barbell Rows 
175x7
175x5

Was supposed to be Seated Cable Rows, but did Hammer Iso Low Rows(stupid gym doesn't have a cable system for seated rows, and the stacks on the regular cable aren't heavy enough, I did one set and got 15reps and could have probably gotten like 25, so I need an alternative for next workout) 
180x7
180x6


* Traps  * 

Barbell Shrugs 
225x9
275x7
275x5
225x7


* Rear Delts  * 

Bent over Laterals (Gonna move these to beginning of workout next time)
25x9
25x7
25x5
20x8


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Damn. I can't believe this is the first time I posted on here  Sorry bro, I usually just look for the little black dots on the side as to which threads I replied in and must've missed  I was wondering where the hell you took off to
> 
> Damn nitrotech bars are fricken addicting eh? I got hooked on the smores myself, but I can't find a store here in this city that sells them so I'm off the hook untill summer? So how is everything going with ya?



Yeah and alot easier than dragging protein powder and a shaker to intereviews. But will resist again, I had been before. Tomorrow I find out if I get to be a trainer at 24hr Fitness. If I don't pass then I'm gonna get a seasonal job to get money in through christmas, and work on my resume during that time, and see if I can get a tech job again.

I like being a computer tech, but the money just isnt' there with all the people who got laid off lately. 

About damn time you showed up in hereflipoff: Was starting to wonder what the deal was.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 13, 2002)

Looks like a good workout.  Weights are good.  Keep 'em the same and work on getting the reps up.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 13, 2002)

So the Hammer Low Rows are ok instead of the Seated Cable Rows?  I just guessed on that, I figured it was either those or Single Arm Dumbell Rows

And thanks for the tips on the deads.  That was the first time doing them, and I can tell my lower back needs to catch up but I also felt them through my whole back. I liked them.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 13, 2002)

Also, make sure your feet aren't too wide, if they are you'll be doing more of a sumo dead, which will hit the lower back harder.

As to the hammers....you don't have much choice.  Cables are better but do that for now.  Next routine you can add in dumbbell rows.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> And thanks for the tips on the deads.  That was the first time doing them, and I can tell my lower back needs to catch up but I also felt them through my whole back. I liked them.



You felt them yesterday?  Wait until tonight or tomorrow morning!


----------



## irontime (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> About damn time you showed up in hereflipoff: Was starting to wonder what the deal was.


Man, A guy can't get a little slack around here  Maybe if someone told me about a new journal I would have been here sooner 

Those deads are killer eh? I 'm trying to get at 'em every week, or at least every other. Is it a good idea to do drop sets on them, or is that too hard on the back?


----------



## irontime (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Tomorrow I find out if I get to be a trainer at 24hr Fitness. If I don't pass then I'm gonna get a seasonal job to get money in through christmas, and work on my resume during that time, and see if I can get a tech job again.


Damn that would be a sweet job, good luck with that bro  I remember you saying something about maybe trying to bounce, still an option?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 13, 2002)

Yeah IT I should have mentioned it in the other journal 

Yeah loved the deads, my old training partner never wanted to do them. And he usually convinced me it would make my lower back hurt so I didn't push him to do them.  

Drop sets might be good every once in a while every workout probably wouldn't be that great for the lower back, but I've been talking with TP and workingout this strategy. So I'm doing straight sets and the same exercises for 6 weeks then changing it up again. Me and Jeff had been doing almost all machines and smith rack work. So he's helping me switch to almost all free weights. And I'm liking it so far, bench is about the only thing that bugs me because the diff is so much without a spotter and a smith rack. lol But I'll work on it, and get the numbers up there. 

TP, it better not be to sore tomorrow, I have to do squats on Thursday. lol But yeah this morning I'm feeling it big time.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Is it a good idea to do drop sets on them, or is that too hard on the back?



I don't know about you but after a good set I can't breath, let alone start stripping plates and doing more.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> Damn that would be a sweet job, good luck with that bro  I remember you saying something about maybe trying to bounce, still an option?



Thanks for the good luck wishes, I'll find out today but he's a pain in the ass, tomorrow. The manager there is an asshole, but oh well if I get it after a few months can transfer to a sport one so I can play basketball during my breaks. 

Yeah, but not sure how to go about finding a place for that. They don't exactly advertise those jobs in the paper. 

got any advice?


----------



## irontime (Nov 13, 2002)

Yup, first thing you should do is go hang out at a few bars and pick the one that you like the best, no point trying to work at a bar that you don't like. Then get some sort of rusume as to why you should be a bouncer, do not put in your average resume about wanting to continue in computers, as that will not get you a job. Talk about being good with people, a calm temper (bosses for bars love this, as you are supposed to be able to talk to people instead of just dragging their ass out).

This part is important, do not try getting a job at midnight when you are drunk. I fricken hate it when guys come up to me with a beer in their hand and talk to me about getting a job, there is no way in hell that I hire anybody who does that. I hired the guys that came up to me early in the night (less busy), sober and had a serious conversation. This shows a lot more class and will greatly increase your chances. Hope that helps, did i miss anything?


----------



## lina (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Damn. I can't believe this is the first time I posted on here  Sorry bro, I usually just look for the little black dots on the side as to which threads I replied in and must've missed  I was wondering where the hell you took off to



I must be missing something.... how do you do that?  Where do you look for this?


Wow, D.... anymore slip ups and the whole crew here at IM will come down on ya....seems like! 

Hi ya!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 13, 2002)

Yeah, they are just watchin because this time I'm going to stick with it for the 12 weeks. 

Hiya back there Lina.

thanks for the pointers there IT. Looks like it's time to go out on Sat night.   But no drinking for me for the rest of this diet, so no worries about the going talkin to them drunk. lmao


----------



## irontime (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> I must be missing something.... how do you do that?  Where do you look for this?


When you open up a forum there are yellow or grey letters on the right side of the threads, if there is a black dot on that letter that means you have posted in that thread.


----------



## irontime (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> thanks for the pointers there IT. Looks like it's time to go out on Sat night.   But no drinking for me for the rest of this diet, so no worries about the going talkin to them drunk. lmao


Hope that helps bro,  I know I always get a kick when I read resumes with goals of people wanting to continue their career in Heavy Oil industry, or something else I just wonder how the fuck that is supposed to get them a job as a bouncer.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 14, 2002)




----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 14, 2002)

hiya Princess, how are ya today?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 14, 2002)

horrrible..but thanks for asking

How are U?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 14, 2002)

worse!!! I want to kill people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so tired of people's BS


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 14, 2002)

*11/14/02 - Meals *

*Meal - 1 8:30am* 
Can of Canned Chicken

*Meal - 2 11:30pm*
Isopure Shake

*Meal - 3 3:30pm*
2 Cans Tuna with 2 Tbs Mayonaise

*Meal - 4 6:30pm*
Isopure Shake

*Meal - 5 10:00pm*
2 Cans Tuna with 2 Tbs Mayonaise


----------



## Stacey (Nov 14, 2002)

SORRY D... DIDN'T KNOW U WERE PISSY TOOO EARLIER!  Hope things get better for ya babe!

psssst.. please don't kill anyone..we can chat if your in jail


----------



## irontime (Nov 14, 2002)

We can chat if he's in jail? I knew that they were getting it pretty easy in there but now they are getting the net? Damn. I gotta commit me a crime! 

So what's wrong bro? I'm guessing that it's not good news about the job at 24 hour fitness if you are so pissed off.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 14, 2002)

Frustration with the manager there. Wed the test was supposed to get scored, and instead of him telling me he'd call me, he has me call him.

So of course I do, and he's like "ok we have to look up your score on the computer and I'll call you back"

so being patient I wait until 2:00, origional call was at 11:00. And left a message and another hour goes by and the fuqer didn't call. In fact he didn't call at all!!

In the mean time Best Buy (electronics store) had a job fair and I'd been waiting to find out about the job at 24hr so I didn't go, and they filled all the positions. 

So today I called twice in the morning and the fuqer won't ever call me back. Then finally at 5:00 tonight I got him on the phone and turns out they just haven't found the score out yet, and today was closing for there month. 

It's not so much it getting drug out that pisses me off, it's how totally unprofessional the fuqer is. At least call me back to let me know that the score isnt' there yet and I'll have to wait til the next day. you know common courtesy.

So the saga goes, and tomorrow at 11 he said he'd be there and at the computer to check while i'm on the phone again.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> 
> .we can chat if your in jail



hell, Free Food, Free Housing, Free Weight Room, chatting with P. hell almost makes committing a crime sound like alot of fun.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 14, 2002)

*11/14/02 - Meals *

*Meal - 1 8:30am* 
3 Scoops VPX Micellean Protein

*Meal - 2 12:30pm*
2 serving Ground Turkey (Fajita Flavor) and about 10 baby carrots

*Meal - 3 4:00pm*
Isopure Shake

*Meal - 4 7:30pm*
Isopure Shake

*Meal - 5 10:30pm*
2 Full Size Chicken Breasts


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 14, 2002)

*11/14/02 Workout *

* Quads  * 

Squats First time with no spotter and freeweights, used to always do them on the smith rack
225x7
225x6
225x6
225x5

Leg Presses (not including weight of platform because it isn't labeled)
630x11
720x8
770x6

Seated Leg Extensions 
195x8
210x6
210x5

* Hamstrings  * 

SLDL First time ever in my life 
165x6
165x5
135x6


* Calves  * 

Seated Calf Raises 
135x12
170x6
170x6

Standing Calf Raises 
255x7
255x7
255x6


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 15, 2002)

Looking good.  Increase that first set of presses; start at 720 next time.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 15, 2002)

Thanks, I need to work on my weigth on squats. I'm being super careful since I don't want to tweak my back like I had a bad habit of doing before.

oh yeah the SLDL's have kicked my a$$. My hamstrings are killing me already this morning. lmao


----------



## Stacey (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> 
> hell, Free Food, Free Housing, Free Weight Room, chatting with P. hell almost makes committing a crime sound like alot of fun.



your a gooofball!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 15, 2002)

told ya they would.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 15, 2002)

man what a jerk!! FUQER~~ He needs to call you back!! Sorry hon~ Keep your chin up!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 15, 2002)

I'm workin on it P. It's a job I want so I'm putting up with it. That's something I've never been called is a quiter, expecially when it's something I want. 

Yep TP, you did.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 15, 2002)

Good! Great additude doll!


----------



## irontime (Nov 15, 2002)

Ya doll, keep your chin up  
That fuqin blows man  Hopefully all this waiting around will get you the job as the asshole might realize how bad you want it with all the calling them.  never know.

And way to go on the free weights  They take a little more care but I think they are better than machines, how are you liking them?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Ya doll, keep your chin up
> That fuqin blows man  Hopefully all this waiting around will get you the job as the asshole might realize how bad you want it with all the calling them.  never know.
> 
> And way to go on the free weights  They take a little more care but I think they are better than machines, how are you liking them?



Smartass  lol

I'm liking them, it feels alot different. Different soreness, but at the same time feels like alot better workout that I was getting before.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 15, 2002)

well he called and I passed the stupid test, and now I have to wait til wednesday for the second interview. all this BS better pay off. FUQ!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 16, 2002)

Congrats thus far buddy  Good luck on Wednesday too


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 16, 2002)

*11/15/02 Workout *

* Bicep  * 

Standing Barbell Curls 
95x4
85x5
85x4

Seated Alternating Dumbell Curls 
35x6
35x5
35x4

EZ Curl Bar Preacher Curls 
75x8
75x4
65x6


* Tricep  * 

Skull Crushers On Decline Bench 
95x5
95x4
95x4

Reverse Grip Pressdown 
120x7
120x7
120x5

Single Arm Overhead Dumbell Extensions
25x6
25x6
25x4


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 16, 2002)

*11/15/02 - Meals *

*Meal - 1 6:30am* 
Isopure Shake

*Meal - 2 9:30pm*
2 Chicken Breasts

*Meal - 3 3:30pm*
2 Cans Tuna with 2 Tbs Mayonaise

*Meal - 4 6:30pm*
Isopure Shake

*Meal - 5 9:30pm*
2 Chicken Breasts


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Congrats thus far buddy  Good luck on Wednesday too


Thanks dude, I'm trying to be positive, but this guy is seriously getting on my nerves.


----------



## irontime (Nov 16, 2002)

Ah have a beer and relax, I'm sure you'll do great.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 16, 2002)

lmao no beer on this diet there IT, but tell ya what going to the gym helps me settle down. For some reason my mood is always better after I go in and workout. 

How's it going dude?


----------



## irontime (Nov 16, 2002)

Know whatcha mean, It helps get rid of all the anger and stress. Nothing like beating the hell out ofyour own body to get rid of some pent up rage.  

Not too shabby, how's things with you bro? Did you check out any clubs last night, or are you gonna wait untill you here back before you go looking for a bouncer job?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 16, 2002)

There is a guy at the new gym that's in a band, I was going to talk to since he'd know the places where they play our style music. But he wasn't there the last couple nights, but has been every monday so far. So I thought I'd ask him about some places that play rock and metal. Then go check them out during the week and maybe try talking to the bouncers and stuff to get a feel for hte places and then decide. 

You don't by chance have an example resume I could use?


----------



## irontime (Nov 16, 2002)

I don't have one but I'll try to put down something like one;

past work experience - (what ever it is, doesn't really matter.)
 (then put down some bs like);
I am looking for a job in the position of Security for a night club, I realise the situation of the job requires me to have a calm and relaxed temper, even in situations where I am threatened I know I must remain focused. I have excellent people skills which would enable me to deal with people in a calm manner and would be a definite asset for the job. I am also into body building (put in some martial arts training, even if you don't have any, say you took some Karate or judo or something a few years ago) which would also be a great asset in this job as I realize some customers may need assist in getting to the door, always keeping in mind that my job is the safety of everyone in the bar, including the drunk customer that may not be too co-operative.

 hope that helps a bit, but the main reason you would get hired as a bouncer is when you talk to the boss. That is when the biggest judging is, just remember not to go off on how you would be able to kick ass. I fucking hate it when guys try to get a job by saying that. They want to hear that you will do what is necessary by the most un-violent means as possible.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 16, 2002)

thanks for the advice bro, I'll let you know how things go next week. I just want to talk to the band guy since his band is about to get signed so he'd know the clubs that have good live bands.


----------



## lina (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> When you open up a forum there are yellow or grey letters on the right side of the threads, if there is a black dot on that letter that means you have posted in that thread.



 I don't see any yellow or grey letters at all!!! Maybe that's an option in User Option that I didn't check off? 

Thanks IT anyway! 

Hey D!!! 

Your meals look squeeky clean, but very lonely though... no veggies/EFA....how are you doing on this diet?  Keep up the clean job and good luck checking out the clubs... atleast being a bouncer you get to meet people (girls)...


 but then offset by the danger of getting into fights.......ahvell!  I guess that's good you are checking out what kinda clubs they are...


----------



## lina (Nov 17, 2002)

...IM is slow today...

I didn't wanted edit the above...but wanted to add..

so Congrats on your test!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 17, 2002)

Hiya Lina, I've been munching on baby carrots on the carb days. And some mixed vegetables are in there some places. 

I like it, haven't had a problem with energy, and feel alot leaner. And it's only been 2 weeks as of tomorrow. 

Thanks for the congrats. Now wish me luck on the interview.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 17, 2002)

*11/16/02 - Meals *

*Meal - 1 6:30am* 
Isopure Shake

*Meal - 2 10:00am*
Isopure Shake

*Meal - 3 2:00am*
2 Chicken Breasts with Tortilla Shell

*Meal - 4 5:00am*
Isopure Shake

*Meal - 5 12:00am*
1 Chicken Breasts with tortilla


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 17, 2002)

*11/17/02 - Meals *

*Meal - 1 10:30am* 
3 Scoops VPX Micellean Protein

*Meal - 2 1:30pm*
2 Chicken Breasts and 2.5 cups rice

*Meal - 3 4:30pm*
2 Tbs Peanut butter on tortilla (i know should have been protein but still majorly full from lunch, so just got some food in)

*Meal - 4 7:30pm*
2 Cans Tuna Fish and 2 Tbs Mayonaise


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 17, 2002)

Height: 6'
Weight: (post tomorrow)
Chest: 44.5
Waist: 34
Arms: 15.5
Forearms: 12.75
Thighs: 24
Calves: 15.5


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 17, 2002)

Get your shades to see these pix, I'm about as white as white can be. roflmao


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

Looks like you have leaned out some.  Now we need to pack on that muscle!!!


----------



## irontime (Nov 18, 2002)

Looking good bro  Definitily improving nicely.


----------



## lina (Nov 18, 2002)

Yes definitely leaned up!  

Wow, that's great for just 2 weeks!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 18, 2002)

Thanks TP, reccomend any changes in my diet or did ya mean go for more mass after the 12 weeks? It was also the first week of doing the new training you'd helped me with. 

Thanks IT and Lina  

I definately need more mass!!! that's for sure though


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

With your physique, I'd go for adding muscle right now unless there is some specific reason you are looking to lean out further.  If you cut further and then bulk you gain fat quickly since any leaner than you currently are will be real tough to maintain.  But its your call, your goals.

I'll help you with whatever.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 18, 2002)

hmm, I'll have to do some thinking on this one. Because I was going to try for a 6 pack now. But at the same time if it'll make it harder to gain mass without alot of fat later. Then it would be better to wait. After all it may be easier later since more mass would burn more calories even at rest for when I cut again.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

Getting a 6 is great.  But if you are not competing it is meaningless as soon as you lose it?  Maintaining a BF that low is a bitch.  Guys like you and me can't do it while gaining.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 18, 2002)

HEY!
I think you have leaned out too-- I can see your abs more now!  And your face looks thin to! 
GOOD JOB~ KEEP UP what your doing!!!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 18, 2002)

Alright, I know I need to gain Mass. So will switch to a mass building diet and then shoot for the 6 pack around the middle to end of next year. Since I'll be going home for christmas next year. It would be fun to suprise them all. 

Thanks for the compliments P your awesome, just wait til I have more mass and then do this diet to cut down. 

It's obvious this diet works for me. Now I just need to have hte mass so I'm not just skinny first, and then diet down.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 18, 2002)

AWWW NO YOUR AWESOME!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 19, 2002)

*11/18/02 - Meals *

*Meal - 1 9:30am* 
3 Scoops VPX Protein

*Meal - 2 12:30pm*
Can of Chicken

*Meal - 3 4:30pm*
2 Tbs Peanut butter on tortilla 

*Meal - 4 7:30pm*
12oz Beef Roast, 1 cup mashed potato's, and 2 cups steamed boccoli  (aren't ya proud I ate my vegetables) roflmao

*Meal - 5 10:30pm*
2 Tbs Peanut butter on tortilla


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 19, 2002)

*11/18/02 Workout *

* Chest  * 

Incline Dumbell Press 
80x7
80x4
75x4

Barbell Flat Bench 
155x8
155x5

Hammer Decline 
230x5
230x4

Cable Crossovers 
80x7
80x5

* Shoulders  * 

Dumbell Shoulder Presses 
50x9
55x4
55x4

Side Laterals 
30x7
30x5

Upright Rows
135x5
135x4


----------



## kuso (Nov 20, 2002)

So how did the interview go buddy?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 20, 2002)

oh he wants to hire me, but after 2 fuqin weeeks the moron forgot to check if I was eligable for rehire. FUQ, FUQ so now If they don't call by monday I have to call. And probably won't get to start training til January. 

I'm about to say fuq it, I'm so tired of there bullshit.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 20, 2002)

*11/19/02 Workout *

* Rear Delts  * 

Bent-Over Laterals 
30x7
30x6
30x6
30x6

* Back  * 

Wide Grip Pullups 
BWx5
BWx4
BWx4

Deadlifts 
225x8
275x4
245x6

Reverse Grip Barbell Rows 
185x8
185x6

Hammer ISO Low Rows 
180x8
200x6

* Traps  * 

Barbell Shrugs 
275x6
275x5
245x7
245x6


----------



## irontime (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> I'm about to say fuq it, I'm so tired of there bullshit.


Wow, that fucking blows pal. But don't burn your bridges up. If you want the job bad enough then it'll be worth it when you get it.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 20, 2002)

actually ran into something really cool. I should know tomorrow if I'm going to be a trainer. By the middle of Dec. 

Had to use a reference of somebody I hardly knew but got the job done so I get a chance. 

So have both places lookin now, but the one is much more serious.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 21, 2002)

Dude thats cool about the training job.  Ah, no asking me questions for your clients though!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 21, 2002)

no worries. By the time I get clients who want to lift like I do I'll have years of experience already. After all this is at a 24hr Fitness.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 21, 2002)

I was kidding, bout that.

Why, is that a fancy place with fancy clients?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 21, 2002)

i know 

not fancy, they are pretty much high pressure sales place that capitalizes on the people who "want to lose weight"  The one that I might be working at is one of the few that actually has more freeweights than cardio machines.

But it's a start twords moving forward and being a trainer.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 21, 2002)

Will they teach you all of those stupid exercises?  You know, the ones that are relatively useless (or at best equal to others) but that you need a partner to do them.  This way the trainee must keep coming back?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 21, 2002)

Yep, but gonna keep myself grounded and follow what'll work for me on my workouts. 

And then sort out what I can teach clients. Because I'd rather train them right no matter what the company trys to teach me. 

I want them to come back and be consistent because I'm a good trainer, not because I trap them into some BS exercises. lol 

If it doesn't work out I'll go find a tech job again. Just right now those are scarse.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> I want them to come back and be consistent because I'm a good trainer, not because I trap them into some BS exercises. lol



If you are good, and you motivate them, they will come back.

I HATE trainers who do this.  Unfortunately it is FAR too common.


----------



## irontime (Nov 21, 2002)

Fuq'n cool bro  Just remember to whip those pussies up with intensity and they'll be back.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 21, 2002)

Well I'll be finding out today if it's a go. I'll keep my fingers crossed. I just want to do my best and see what happens. 

yeah TP I see that shit happening all the time and it bugs the hell outa me.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 22, 2002)

*11/21/02 Workout *

* Quads  * 

Squats 
245x6
245x5
225x6
225x6

Leg Presses (not including weight of platform because it isn't labeled)
720x9
770x6
790x5

Seated Leg Extensions 
210x9
225x6
225x4

* Hamstrings  * 

SLDL
185x6
185x5
185x4

* Calves  * 

Seated Calf Raises 
180x10
180x8
180x7

Standing Calf Raises 
255x12
275x8
275x7

workout felt good, but knees were bugging me during the squats but pushed my way through them. But today they are killing me. 

Starting to really like the SLDL's they work my hamstrings better than anything I've done before.


----------



## irontime (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> workout felt good, but knees were bugging me during the squats but pushed my way through them. But today they are killing me.


What are you doing to yourself bro?  You know better than that, if something doesn't feel right during the exercise stop and take the rest of the day off. Better off skipping a day than a couple of weeks.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 22, 2002)

It was stupid, because the leg presses and rest of the workout felt great, it didn't feel a twinge or nothing. It was just while doing the squats. 

Stupid I know, I told myself that if the leg press hurt as well I'd quit and rest the knees. But it didn't hurt so I went on with it.    

They'll be alright by the end of the weekend I'm sure. This is the same ole pain as has come and gone through the years.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 22, 2002)

Personally, I work through that crap.  Its a dull pain and it comes with the body and old age.  Some days I just can't go as heavy.  Now if its sharp or shooting....


----------



## irontime (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Personally, I work through that crap.  Its a dull pain and it comes with the body and* old age.*


 Dvlmn you old fuqer!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 22, 2002)

Well, I WAS talking about myself, but if the shoe fits....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 22, 2002)

that or since it goes away when doing other leg exercises. I'm going to lower the weight on the squats and see if maybe it was just my form.  Even when I used the smith machine my knees always got sore after doing squats.  But will decide next week, it all depends on how they feel after the weekend. 

 IT  just wait until you hit our age. lol


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 23, 2002)

*11/22/02 Workout *

* Bicep  * 

Standing Barbell Curls 
95x6
95x4
85x5

Seated Alternating Dumbell Curls 
35x6
35x5
35x5

EZ Curl Bar Preacher Curls 
80x5
75x5
75x5


* Tricep  * 

Skull Crushers On Decline Bench 
95x7
95x5
95x4

Reverse Grip Pressdown 
120x11
130x8
140x4

Single Arm Overhead Dumbell Extensions
25x6
25x6
25x5


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 23, 2002)

Ok I'm starting to log on fitday. I'll put the daily totals on here as well. But for details you can go here:

Fitday Journal


----------



## irontime (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> IT  just wait until you hit our age. lol


Never happen, do you hear me? NEVER! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## irontime (Nov 23, 2002)

Holy shit, that's quite the spread you got going on that site. That's pretty cool bro


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Never happen, do you hear me? NEVER! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA




hahahah keep dreamin boy, keep dreamin


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Holy shit, that's quite the spread you got going on that site. That's pretty cool bro



hahah you might have looked when I was messin around seeing how much food I'd have to eat to hit the 400g protein mark. WOW  

But I'll use it to keep close to that.   I'm workin on posting my new goal and plan to gain some mass.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 24, 2002)

Doesn't look like you logged much on fitday yet.

Also, how are your preacher weights so close to you barbell curl weights?  Weird.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 24, 2002)

hiya TP, I just started using the Fitday yesterday. So not much history in it yet.

On the barbell curls it's my wrists that end up making me stop. They hurt really bad by about the 3rd or 4th rep. And I push through it as far as I can. But with the EZ Curl bar they don't hurt so I go as heavy as possible.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 24, 2002)

Hmmm.  I am a HUGE fan of straight bar curls.  Have your wrist always hurt on these?  Some people respond better, biomechanically speaking, to different exercises and/or are limited by certain exercises.  You might be better off starting with HEAVY dumbell curls.  If you perform them strictly, stay VERY heavy and suppinate your wrists they can be just as good a massbuilder as straightbar curls.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Hmmm.  I am a HUGE fan of straight bar curls.  Have your wrist always hurt on these?  Some people respond better, biomechanically speaking, to different exercises and/or are limited by certain exercises.  You might be better off starting with HEAVY dumbell curls.  If you perform them strictly, stay VERY heavy and suppinate your wrists they can be just as good a massbuilder as straightbar curls.



Yeah, they have always hurt whenever I do them heavy. 

So you mean I should start with heavy standing dumbell curls and then should I switch the seated curls to something else?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 24, 2002)

No, keep the incline curls for now.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 24, 2002)

I wasn't doing incline curls, I am/was doing 

Standing Barbell Curls
Seated Alternating Dumbell Curls
EZ Curl Preacher Bench Curls

Or should I change the Alternating Dumbell Curls to Incline Curls.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 24, 2002)

Well since I'm officially going to try to gain more mass, I got in on DP's bulk thing. I'm going to post my plan for the next few months later on tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 24, 2002)

Cool.

Do the following:

Standing Dumbbell Curls (curl at same time and suppinate wrists)
Preacher
Seated Incline Curls


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 24, 2002)

Ok sounds like an awesome plan. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 25, 2002)

*11/25/02 Workout *

* Chest  * 

Incline Dumbell Press 
85x5
80x5
75x5

Barbell Flat Bench 
155x8
155x7

Hammer Decline 
230x5
230x4

Cable Crossovers 
80x9
80x6

* Shoulders  * 

Military Press 
115x7
115x4
95x7

Side Laterals 
30x8
30x6

Upright Rows
135x6
135x4


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 25, 2002)

That's some nice weight for upright rows.  In particular make sure these are strict as any swinging/swaying has a high risk of back/neck injury.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks, I apreciate it. Yeah, I'm very strict and I do them really slow. My lower back is an area that I'm really careful with. That's one of the reasons my squat numbers are quite low compared to the leg press. I had a tendancy to end up straining my lower back when I did do squats. So now I'm slowly raising the weight and making sure I'm being super strict on all the exercises.

But the deadlifts seem to be helping to strengthen it as well.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 25, 2002)

*Suppliment Strategy for Bulk*

*Currently:*

*Mornings: * 
Multi Vitamin 2

*Evening: * 
Multi Mineral 2

*Before and After workout: * 
VPX Plasma Expander 1/2 serving
Glutamine 5g/serving

*With Meals 1,3,5: * 
Optimum Nutrition 2222 Amino's 2/meal


*Starting Dec. 2, 2002  * 

*Mornings: * 
Multi Vitamin 2/day

*Evening: * 
Multi Mineral 2/day

*Before and After workout: * 
VPX Plasma Expander 1/2 serving
Glutamine 5g/serving

*With Meals 1,3,5: * 
Optimum Nutrition 2222 Amino's 2/meal

*Twice/Day 9:00am and 9:00pm * 
1-Test Topical 3 squirts twice /day  (figures out to be 125mg/application)
Androdiol Select 300 2 twice/day = 300mg/time


Will be taking the 1-Test and Androdiol Select for 4 weeks then will go without for 4 weeks and repost my plan for the next cycle of the PH's.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 25, 2002)

*Bulk Diet Plan*

I'm going to try to make the gains without putting on to much fat. It'll be kind of a modified version of TP's cutting diet I'd been using to lean out.

Sun, Tues, Thur - Low Carb Days
Mon, Wed, Fri, Sat - High Carb

6 meals/day.
6am, 9am, 12pm, 3pm, 6pm, 9pm. and optional if I'm up late and am hungry maybe a shake before bed

Each meal has as much protein from the list (see below) as I want. With a minum of 60g/meal this is first before any carbs. 

(Which would come to 360g of Protein/day, so will get the reset from a post workout shake)

On the high Carb days I can eat as much from the list (see below) as I want. 

On the low carb days, meals 1-3 I can eat carbs. 

I will be logging all the food on Fitday to get the daily macro splits.

Approved Foods:

Protein:
Chicken
Tuna Fish
Ground Turkey
Turkey Burgers
Protein Powders
Beef and red meat
whole eggs

Carbs:
Oatmeal
All veggies
Potatoe
Brown Rice

Fats:
heavy cream (added to shakes)
flax oil (added to shakes)
olive oil
peanut butter
peanuts
beans


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 25, 2002)

Any comments on the above plan would be apreciated. I'm doing the carb cycling like this because I want to gain as little fat as possible. I know I will need to gain some though.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 25, 2002)

Looks good.  Since its a bulk, I'd add at least the following foods:

Beef and red meat
whole eggs
heavy cream
flax oil
olive oil
peanut butter
peanuts
beans

50g dextrose with 50+ grams of whey post workout.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Looks good.  Since its a bulk, I'd add at least the following foods:
> 
> Beef and red meat
> ...



Sounds good, but what do you reccomend for that post workout drink?  Or do you mix your own?

I updated my suplimentation and meal plan now. 

 Thanks for the help TP


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 25, 2002)

If you can get dextrose cheap thats all you need.  For simplicity I just started using glycoload.  Its about $14 from 1fast.  I add 3 scoops (66g) of optimum whey.  The 10 pounder is $50.

If I am feeling rich, I'll add BCAAs, creatine, glutimine, or some combo thereof.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 26, 2002)

I'll pick some up at a nutrition store down here. There is a privatly owned one that has good pricing. And that'll work til I can order some. 

I'm in trouble now though, since I need more fruit and fat in my diet I went to costco and got a smoothie maker only $40.  

So this morning after my workout I figure I'll make plenty and throw it in the fridge. Now I've drank almost 2/3 of it already. And it tasted good enough I want to finish the thing. lmao

ok question for all the protein shake drinkers out there. Can I leave it in the fridge all day or will it lose some of it's effectivness? It's just strawberries, protein powder, whipping cream, and water.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 26, 2002)

*11/26/02 Stats*

Weight: 210.5 lbs

Bicep:
Left:   15.5
Right: 15.5

Forearm:
Left:   12.5
Right: 12.5

Chest: 45

Waist: 34

Thigh:
Left:   24.5
Right: 24.5

Calf:

Left:   15
Right: 15.25


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 26, 2002)

Shake will be fine, but prolly taste nasty.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 26, 2002)

Ok, I'll try to make them more to the size I'm going to drink. Since it's really easy to make them and easy cleanup. And adding the dextrose on friday.

My gym is closed thurs, and doesn't open til noon on friday. So will take a 2 days off, and shift to fri, and sat this week. then back to regular schedule next week.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 26, 2002)

*11/26/02 Workout *

* Rear Delts  * 

Bent-Over Laterals 
30x8
30x8
30x5
30x5

* Back  * 

Wide Grip Pullups 
BWx6
BWx4
BWx4

Deadlifts 
275x4
245x5
245x5

Reverse Grip Barbell Rows 
185x8
185x6

Hammer ISO Low Rows 
200x7
200x6

* Traps  * 

Barbell Shrugs 
275x9
275x7
275x5
275x5


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 26, 2002)

Job situation update:

the guy at 24hr fitness called and I am eligible for rehire so now I have to go fill out the papers and then either hang out and do the side stuff until they get me into there 1 week training (it's manditory before you can train people there) or work front desk or something until then. 

So yes I get to be a trainer, just might not be til the middle of January. But at least I have money coming in from the side job.  I'm anxious and nevervous about this, but will just be myself and see if I can get as many clients as possible.  Plus as a trainer there, I can go to any 24hr Fitness in the country.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 26, 2002)

Oh that's awesome D!!   Congratulations to you 

I would like to go ahead and get my certification.  I think I will do that at the beginning of the year.  I already have my stuff, I just need to study it again and I've already contacted ISSA -- their next testing here in Dallas is in April.  I'll have to call in about 6 weeks out and reserve a seat for the test.   

How's the pay schedule at 24Hour?  Don't you get like some unreasonable amount?  Don't they only pay you a very small portion of what is actually charged by the club for a personal trainer?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 26, 2002)

Cool.

Will they let you train people with that hair?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 26, 2002)

yeah FG you start out at $15/hr, and each outside certification you get bumps you up another $3. I'm sort of using it to get references then in a few years I'd like to go on my own.

roflmao@tp  of course and I'll probably get to train the younger people since I'll associate with them more, and actually look it 

Good luck FG, the ISSA is going to be the first one I'm going to go for after I start.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 27, 2002)

Nutrition split for yesterday:

Calories Eaten Today 
source      grams      cals      %total 
Total:   2688    
Fat:          47            422      16% 
  Sat:       22            197         7% 
  Poly:       1               12         0% 
  Mono:     1                 5         0% 
Carbs:    171           615       23% 
  Fiber:     18               0         0% 
Protein:  408         1633       61% 
Alcohol:     0                0         0%


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 27, 2002)

Good job on the protein.  Where's the fat though?

Should be around 100-125g.


----------



## irontime (Nov 27, 2002)

And where's the alcohol??


----------



## irontime (Nov 27, 2002)

Just went over your last page, fuqin awesome on getting the job bro.  I know you'll kick ass.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 27, 2002)

*11/27/02 nutrition macro's*

source     grams      cals     %total 
Fat:         105          947         34% 
  Sat:         33         300          11% 
  Poly:        14         128            5% 
  Mono:      34         304          11% 
Carbs:     114         384          14% 
  Fiber:       18             0            0% 
Protein:    357      1427           52% 
Alcohol:        0            0             0% 

Total:   2749


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> And where's the alcohol??



Not yet, lol trying to make htis a clean bulk. And after all I think you drink enough for both of us anyway.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Just went over your last page, fuqin awesome on getting the job bro.  I know you'll kick ass.



Thanks dude, then after I get started I'm going to check into getting a few nights a week bouncing downtown. I figured out which bars I want to try for. But need to know what kinda work schedule I'll be stuck with.


----------



## irontime (Nov 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> And after all I think you drink enough for both of us anyway.


 Bu.......wha the..........how dare you........mother fu.......ya


----------



## irontime (Nov 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> I figured out which bars I want to try for. But need to know what kinda work schedule I'll be stuck with.


hmmmmmmm  I'm thinking that your work schedule would be working NIGHTS. You know, being in a bar and all.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> hmmmmmmm  I'm thinking that your work schedule would be working NIGHTS. You know, being in a bar and all.




are you drunk already?  hahhah, I meant my schedule for the training work. Since until I get enough clients I'll have to take whatever and there are people who might want a trainer in the evening.


----------



## irontime (Nov 28, 2002)

Nope not drunk. Just being a jackass  kinda in my nature and all


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Nope not drunk. Just being a jackass  kinda in my nature and all



yeah but unfortunately w8 kicked your ass and took your title for for the jackass award.


----------



## irontime (Nov 28, 2002)

Ah well, she deserves it.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 29, 2002)

hahha, makes sense there IT.

well yesterday the diet sucked don't even know how to put it into fitday. so only the morning meal is in there. lol

But it all tasted awesome and it was always supposed to be a cheat day for me.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 30, 2002)

well yesterday was my last day of crappy eating. Can we say chicken fettucini!!! My friends had been bragging about it for the last 8 months and when I went over for dinner last night they were supposed to be having steak but decided to switch. 

Tasted awesome though.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 30, 2002)

*11/29/02 Workout *

* Quads  * 

Hack Squats  
270x9
360x7
360x7
360x6

Leg Presses (not including weight of platform because it isn't labeled)
790x9
810x6
810x6

Seated Leg Extensions 
240x8
260x6
260x6

* Hamstrings  * 

SLDL
185x8
205x6
205x5

* Calves  * 

Seated Calf Raises 
200x8
200x6
200x5

Standing Calf Raises 
280x10
300x7
300x7

Switched to hack squats because when I tried just a warmup set of freeweight squats my knees were worse than last week.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 30, 2002)

*11/30/02 Workout *

* Bicep  * 

Standing Dumbell Curls 
40x5
40x4
40x4

EZ Bar Preacher Curls 
75x5
75x4
65x5

Seated Incline Curls 
30x6
30x5
30x5


* Tricep  * 

Skull Crushers On Decline Bench 
95x7
95x5
95x4

Reverse Grip Pressdown 
140x7
140x5
140x4

Single Arm Overhead Dumbell Extensions
30x5
30x4
30x4


----------



## irontime (Nov 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Switched to hack squats because when I tried just a warmup set of freeweight squats my knees were worse than last week.


Shitty bro.  Are you still taking glucosamine pills for your knee?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 30, 2002)

yeah, but I'm going to double what I'm taking once and see if that helps.

I don't get it, maybe my body just isn't built right for doing squats or something. Because the hacks, and leg press I don't have any problems with.


----------



## irontime (Dec 1, 2002)

I think it is just something that your body isn't used to doing and you have to keep it light for a bit. Do you have knee wraps? That might help out a lot. I know I love 'em.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 2, 2002)

*12/02/02 Workout *

* Chest  * 

Incline Dumbell Press 
85x7
85x4
75x4

Barbell Flat Bench 
155x8
155x6

Hammer Decline 
230x5
230x4

Cable Crossovers 
80x9
80x5

* Shoulders  * 

Dumbell Shoulder Presses 
60x6
60x4
55x5

Side Laterals 
30x8
30x6

Upright Rows
135x6
135x5


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 2, 2002)

IMO, wraps only help healthy knees.  When my knees hurt they never helped.

I think IT is right, its not the "way you are built" but rather the way that exercise is currently effecting your knees.  Stay so light that they don't hurt and hit the other exercises as heavy as possible.  You can still grow and at some point you may find that they don't bother your knees.

As another option you may want to try front squats.  I found that they didn't hurt my knees and in fact I could go REALLY deep without any knee pain.  As a result I can go deeper now with regular squats.  Plus, you just can't go that heavy with front squats.  Give it a shot.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 2, 2002)

IT, nope I used to try those but they never helped and they got lost in the move. 

TP, Ok I'll try the front squats this week. I'll do them in the smith rack at first though just to make sure the form is right. And then come back to the squats in time and see how they feel. What kinda weight do you reccomend I start at?

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 2, 2002)

Dude, stay away from th Smith in squats, its too awkward, your form will be worse.  Start with quarters and work up to plates.  By the time I finished I was able to do 245 for very deep reps but it hurts the shoulders.

Its all about finding the right spot to rest the bar.  Experiment.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 2, 2002)

Ok, sounds good. Wednesday is leg day. We'll see how it feels. 

oh yeah started the 1-Test and 4-AD combo today, it came in around 10 so figured what the heck and started it. I'll take pix tonight and measurements in the morning.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 2, 2002)

Which product are you using?  How many mg of each?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 2, 2002)

I took your advice and got the transdermal loaded up with 15g of 1-Test, and taking the 4AD in the form of Egopharms Androdiol Select 300

1-Test Topical 3 squirts twice /day (figures out to be 125mg/application)
Androdiol Select 300 1 twice/day = 300mg/dosage

If my math is right this the 1-test mix should last me through 2, 4-Week cycles.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 2, 2002)

I haven't checked the math but those seem like moderate to low doses.  Is that intentional?  I plan on doing 200/600 and perhaps 300/600 at some point.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 2, 2002)

really your gonna go that hight, I figured 250/600 per day was medium to low end of the high range.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> really your gonna go that hight, I figured 250/600 per day was medium to low end of the high range.



When you wake up on your side of teh country you are gonna need to explain what the hell that sentence was supposed to mean.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 3, 2002)

Hey TP...I really like your new sigs, especially the first one!!

Hey D...sorry I haven't been around much.   I'm not much of a motivator am I??  Sorry, I've been a little distracted lately with everything goin on here on my side of the world.

Lookin' good though!!  I can't comment on the supps, I'm so ignorant in that department.  Good thing you have TP just a post away.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks Fitbabe, how are ya feeling lately?  Good as new?

You know, you are the first to comment on the quotes.  I love them.  First is my favorite too.


----------



## irontime (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> When you wake up on your side of teh country you are gonna need to explain what the hell that sentence was supposed to mean.


 Holy shit that was hilarious.


----------



## irontime (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I think IT is right,


Ohhhh ya, I just wanna hear that one more time;


> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I think IT is right,


Ohhhhhh man that felt good. Thanx TP 
...apparently I don't hear that too often.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 3, 2002)

Guess he is still sleeping IT.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 3, 2002)

Dude, you need to get out more.


----------



## irontime (Dec 3, 2002)

> Guess he is still sleeping IT.


 Lazy bastard, eh?


----------



## irontime (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Dude, you need to get out more.


b.....b......but I have nowhere else to go


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> When you wake up on your side of teh country you are gonna need to explain what the hell that sentence was supposed to mean.


Well there is a point were the dosage is considered high, and there are people that go to extremes from that point forward. 

Basically I thought I was borderline on the medium dosage to begining point of the high dosage range.

What would you reccomend upping it to?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Lazy bastard, eh?



 I may still be technically unemployed but I'm still not a college student there IT.   

Nope was at the gym by 6:00 and just taking my time having my lunch and relaxing a bit this morning.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> Hey D...sorry I haven't been around much.   I'm not much of a motivator am I??  Sorry, I've been a little distracted lately with everything goin on here on my side of the world.
> 
> Lookin' good though!!  I can't comment on the supps, I'm so ignorant in that department.  Good thing you have TP just a post away.



Hiya FG, thanks and you've had alot going on down there in TX. I hope things slow down some for you over the holidays. 

You can still be a motivator it's not a prob. I'm just having a hell of a time getting enough food lol. Trying to eat this much food and have it clean is harder than it looks. lmao


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 3, 2002)

ok everybody I'm going to put this journal on hold until after the 5 week bulk thing I'm doing with DP, w8 and everybody else. So my journal will be over there.

So if everybody doesnt' chat with me over there I'll start this one up again and drive TP crazy like I have been so far.


----------



## irontime (Dec 3, 2002)

Well at least you told us this time


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 2, 2003)

Well flying back to San Diego on Monday. Gonna hit the gym monday night.  and will have updates.

Damn this traveling and holidays screwed up my gym schedule. But a little time off before the new year wasn't that bad of an idea. 

Hope everybody had a great holiday season.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 6, 2003)

*01/06/03 Workout *

* Chest  * 

Incline Dumbell Press 
90x7
90x5
90x4

Barbell Flat Bench 
185x5
185x4

Pec Dec 
120x8
120x7
120x6

* Shoulders  * 

Military Presses 
115x7
115x6
115x4

Side Laterals 
35x7
35x5

Upright Rows
135x7
135x5

Not bad for the first workout in 2 weeks.  felt great and now I'm back at it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 7, 2003)

Good to see you back.  Are those numbers down from your cycle?  You are off now, no?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks, glad to be back.

Yep I've been off since last Saturday.  The numbers are still the same, I think it may be because of the time off and the rest. I'm expecting them to be down next week. But keeping my fingers crossed to keep pace and not have them go down at all.


----------



## irontime (Jan 8, 2003)

Now we're back to this journal??!!  Im so confused!!

I don't  think you should have to woory about dropping in numbers pal, the extra days off may even make them go up.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 10, 2003)

hey darlin'
Hope your having a wonderful Friday.. and HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jan 15, 2003)

Yo... DUDE!!!    How's it going!?!?

No time to read through it but wanted to say Hi!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 21, 2003)

HI everybody, sorry I"ve been pretty much MIA lately. The contract work picked up the beginning of the new year, and this week I have the training. so I'll be a trainer there by the middle of feb. It should be fun and interesting, there training is pretty lame but required so I'm there.

I've kept up with my training in the mean time, as well as have been eating fairly clean.  I'll be around more like I used to be soon. HOpe everybody is doing great.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 22, 2003)

Welcome back.  If you are still trying to catch up in strength you better bust your ass cuz my numbers are going through the roof.


----------



## lina (Jan 22, 2003)

Welcome back! 

Nothing but Tp to cheer/tease you on!


----------



## irontime (Jan 22, 2003)

Great to here on the progress and congrats on the good work, but its even better to see you back.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Welcome back.  If you are still trying to catch up in strength you better bust your ass cuz my numbers are going through the roof.



I still have a few years to catch up to ya. But did get a new PR tonight on deads of 315, when the beginning of Nov. started at 225. 

I checked out your journal, awesome numbers.   As well as awesome progress all together. 


Thanks Lina


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Great to here on the progress and congrats on the good work, but its even better to see you back.



Thanks bro. I'm glad I'm going to have time to be back. Won't be much during the day but I'll be checking every night for sure.


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2003)

hey man, glad to see you back! and congrats on that dead PB


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 22, 2003)

thanks, how you been?  Recover completely from your trip back to OZ over the holidays?


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2003)

Getting there. Diet is hard to get back into control though 

I just got a delivery from 1fast400 though, so that will motivate my ass 

Hows thigs with you?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 22, 2003)

doing good, started the BS training. It's amazing that they call this week long thing I'm going to training. Today we started the nutrition. and all they kept preaching is: "If you take in less calories then you burn in a day you will lose weight. No matter what the calories are"

I just laughed, and people wonder why alot of trainers are considered high priced rep counters. That's not what I ever want to be so I"m just there because I have to.

Whatcha get from 1fast400?  I'm going to do another 1-T and 4AD about the middle of Feb when I get back from Vegas. 

oh yeah your not alone either, I'm having probs getting back completely into the diet to.


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2003)

LOL@ the BS dude...ya gotta have a laugh 

Dude, if you want some of  that ( 1T etc...I bought a heap of stuff ) you`d better buy it now...last I heard he only had about 2 weeks supply of avant products before they`d be gone!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 22, 2003)

shiat ^(&*&(*&*&*(& gonna have to order a bunch then. grrrrrr Was gonna get the hotel for vegas first, but guess that'll have to wait. this is more important. 

Thanks for the heads up there Kuso, I apreciate it.


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2003)

No problems buddy  nice to see someone that knows thier priorities  

Don`t buy up too big though....I want some more too


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 22, 2003)

lmao i can't aford that much. But will get enough to keep me happy for quit a while.   All that work over christmas is gonna pay off in money for supps.


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2003)

Just don`t spend ALL your Vegas money on them  lol


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 22, 2003)

nah i have 4 more checks on there way to me. eheheheh Just gonna get enough to cover a few more cycles. Then I want to take a 2-4 month break and see what's next after that.


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2003)

Good thinking!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> I still have a few years to catch up to ya. But did get a new PR tonight on deads of 315, when the beginning of Nov. started at 225.
> 
> I checked out your journal, awesome numbers.   As well as awesome progress all together.
> ...



That's cuz you were a sissy before I got a hold of you -- you didn't DO deadlifts!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> LOL@ the BS dude...ya gotta have a laugh
> 
> Dude, if you want some of  that ( 1T etc...I bought a heap of stuff ) you`d better buy it now...last I heard he only had about 2 weeks supply of avant products before they`d be gone!!



Mike told you that?  Damn, he's selling out faster than anticipated.


----------



## kuso (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Mike told you that?  Damn, he's selling out faster than anticipated.



He told me "20-30 days" and that was exactly 1 week ago!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> That's cuz you were a sissy before I got a hold of you -- you didn't DO deadlifts!



lmao, well I'm doing them now and I'll have to take pix in a few weeks and see if anybody can tell the diff. even though the stomach is bigger again now. 

Gonna get with you in the next few weeks, I want to get with you on a new routine to start when i get back from Vegas and start my next PS cycle.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> He told me "20-30 days" and that was exactly 1 week ago!!!!



This is only for the Advent products, the raw 1-T and gel they use for there custom mix he told me today he has plenty of and there's no need to worry.


----------



## kuso (Jan 24, 2003)

Yep...I believe I said in the top post its for the avant range ( other than the gels themselves obviously ) but it still sux!!


----------



## irontime (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> lmao, well I'm doing them now and I'll have to take pix in a few weeks and see if anybody can tell the diff. even though the stomach is bigger again now.


Hey alright, you're getting bigger.  
Just buggin ya bro, I've packed on about 5 pounds too that I'm not happy with.  Ah well, happened before and will happen again eh?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 29, 2003)

yep and will go away just like before. 

How ya been?


----------



## irontime (Jan 29, 2003)

Been doing alright I guess. I'm getting kinda sick of the bar that I work at, but fortunately I can cut back my hours there thanx to the sweet gym job I landed. How's life with you? Started training people yet?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 29, 2003)

Congrats on the job dude.  And good deal you can cut back on the bar hours. I'm sure your girlie likes that to. 

Life is alright still lookin for a place to live though, took the test for the trainer stuff and will get the answer on feb 13th. From there then I'll start training people.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 3, 2003)

damn I've been slacking on posting. I'll have my plan for my next PS/PH cycle soon. As well as posting my workout plan for it.

But in the meantime I took some pix since I've been trying to bulk since the middle of Nov. But didn't do much work over christmas.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 3, 2003)

Back Double Bi


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 3, 2003)

Back


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 3, 2003)

Front


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 3, 2003)

Back and arms are looking bigger!


----------



## irontime (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> damn I've been slacking on posting. I'll have my plan for my next PS/PH cycle soon. As well as posting my workout plan for it.


Know what you mean bro, I think I'm about ready to let my journal die out my posting has been so bad in it.  But looking bigger, keep it up you're doing awesome


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2003)

wooohooo great bootie 

You look great, I can tell you have gotten bigger!! Keep it rockin' D!!! 
AWESOME WORK


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 3, 2003)

thanks TP, and IT. I appreciate it. And it's just a start!!

Princess, thanks and I'm gonna try.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Back and arms are looking bigger!



Definitely!

Hey DVL how you been?  You settled in your new place (well not so new now).  Haven't talked in awhile but i'll be seeing ya around here more often.  

By the way nice journal name


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 14, 2003)

*6 Week EDT program for 1-T and 4AD cycle*

*Monday * 
*Chest and Bicep * 
A.......Incline Dumbbell
.........Seated Dumbbell
B.......Dumbell Bench
.........Dumbbell Curl
C.......Decline Hammer
.........Preacher EZ

*Tuesday * 
*Legs * 
A.......Hacks
.........SLDL
B.......Squats
.........Standing Calf 
C.......Extensions
.........Curls

*Thursday * 
*Back and Tricep * 
A.......Pulldown
.........V-Bar Press
B.......Deadlift
.........Close-Grip
C.......Barbell Row
.........Reverse-grip Press

*Friday * 
*Shoulders * 
A.......Lateral Raises
.........Bent Over Lats
B.......Dumbbell Press
.........Seated Calf
C.......Upright Row
.........Shrugs

*Exercise A:*  GOAL of 40.  Start out getting 30-32 (20 Minutes)
*Exercise B: * Weeks 1,2,5,6 (get 2-4 singles, then fail, then have 2-3 burn sets) Weeks 3,4 (4-5 sets 12-15 reps) (20 Minutes)
*Exercise C: * Goal of 50. Starting out getting 40-42 (20 Minutes)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 19, 2003)

First EDT workout. Didn't do to bad at choosing the weights, a few I didn't get as many reps as hoped, but will progress from here next week.

*Monday * 
*Chest and Bicep * 
A.......Incline Dumbbell................31@80
.........Seated Dumbbell...............25@45
B.......Dumbell Bench....80,85,F@90, 12x65,8x65,5x65
.........Dumbbell Curl.....45,50,F@55, 8x40,6x40,5x40
C.......Decline Hammer................41@200
.........Preacher EZ......................37@65

Awesome pump, still sore 3 days later.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 19, 2003)

Nice.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 19, 2003)

Unlike chest I underestimated the strength in my legs, so will raise the weight next week considerably. 

*Tuesday * 
*Legs * 
A.......Hacks...........................53@380 (raise to 430 next week)
.........SLDL............................35@225 (will hit 40 next week)
B.......Squats............225,275,295,F@315,12x185,12x185,12x205
.........Standing Calf..(maxed out the machine so did reps)
................................400x5,400x3,400x3,400x2,360x12,360x12
C.......Extensions..................63@260 (raise to 280 next week)
.........Curls...........................55@100 (raise to 120 next week)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Nice.



Thanks, I'm really liking the soreness and pump this workout gives me.  

And bought knee wraps so squats weren't hurting, hoping to get that number up considerably by the end of the 6 weeks. And then make it a consistent part of every leg workout.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Thursday * 
*Back and Tricep * 
A.......Pulldown................................33@170
.........V-Bar Press............................37@70
B.......Deadlift...........315,365,385,F@405,6x295,4x295
.........Close-Grip.......180,200,F@220,7x160,5x160,7x140
C.......Barbell Row...........................60@155 (next week 175)
.........Reverse-grip Press................60@110 (different cable machine that the V-Bar pressdowns above I don't think the weight on the plates is right , but 120 next week)


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 20, 2003)

Nice.  The goal is to pick a weight so that you end with the same reps for both exerices for each 20 minute cycle.  Looks like you are doing a good job with that.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 20, 2003)

Thanks, I wasn't even doing that on purpose. I noticed it when I got done today when that last grouping I hit exact same numbers. 

I want to hit the 405 dead next week. That's a priority. 

So far I really like this program. Only thing is I keep having some serious DOMS like my legs didn't really truely hit me until yesterday around noon. lmao   But back feels awesome today.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 20, 2003)

Yeah, I like the soreness.  I get it bad too from this routine, it gets a bit better.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 20, 2003)

funny part is watching the people who have been working out there. They just look at me weird when I spend 20 minutes alternating between two exercises

or on leg day when it takes me 15 minutes to round up enough plates for the damn hack and sldl bar. lmao

One old guy was talking to one of his friends, and was like "yeah he's been doing that since I got here 15 minutes ago" roflmao

I'm thinking since friday is almost all freeweights to go into the gym I work at since everybody there keeps asking were I work out at, and I just say "not here" lmao


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Friday * 
*Shoulders * 
A.......Lateral Raises.......................40@35 (going to 40 next week)
.........Bent Over Lats......................40@35 (going to 40 next week)
B.......Dumbbell Press......60,70,75, F@80, 7x60,7x60,5x60
.........Seated Calf............225,260,285,F@295, 7x205,7x205,5x205
C.......Upright Row..........................45@135
.........Shrugs...................................45@315


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 24, 2003)

*Monday Week 2 * 
*Chest and Bicep * 
A.......Incline Dumbbell................32@80
.........Seated Dumbbell...............27@45
B.......Dumbell Bench....80,85,90,F@95, 11x65,7x65,6x65
.........Dumbbell Curl.....45,50,F@55, 4x40,7x35,6x35,4x35
C.......Decline Hammer................50@200 (220 next week)
.........Preacher EZ......................50@65   (75 next week)


----------



## lina (Feb 24, 2003)

Wow, your journal looks awesome!

keep it up!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 24, 2003)

thanks, how have you been?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 25, 2003)

*Tuesday Week 2 * 
*Legs * 
A.......Hacks...........................45@450 (raise to 500 next week)
.........SLDL............................40@225 (raise to 245 next week)
B.......Squats............275, 295, 315, F@335, 12x245,10x245,8x245
.......Standing Calf..7x300,6x300,7x300,6x300,6x300,5x300,5x300
C.......Extensions..................55@272.5 (raise to 285 next week)
.........Curls...........................55@120 (raise to 140 next week)

And now a tiny vent, even thought I'm a trainer at 24hr fitness now. I can't do any routine like this there. I did today and just got annoyed. Right after my first set of hacks, i go to do the SLDL's and when I get back a lady had stripped almost all the weight off the hack, even though all my stuff was sitting there on the machine. WTF!!! But she was nice enough to help put all the weight back on. lmao

Then when I was doing the hamstring curls, I was getting the look of death from this woman who obviously wanted to use it as well, but since she wouldn't ask to work in, and after what the above lady did, i wasn't about to ask if she wanted to work in. lmao


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 25, 2003)

Looks like your strength and numbers are progressing nicely.

How are you finding the routine?  Find yourself wanting to barf yet?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 25, 2003)

Chest wasn't as big of a bump in strength, but I think my trying the No carb days on non lifting days was a mistake. I just didn't have the energy yesterday. Were as today after eating good carbs with every meal yesterday I didn't have a lack of energy yet.

Dude I love this routine, I'm going to have to throw it in a few times a year. And yes today I was really close to barfing for almost an hour afterwards I was close. 

So now I'm planning on having all high carb days consisting of the approved carbs from the cutting diet.

Then in after this I'm going to eat at maintenance calories for about 4 weeks, and then I'm going to cut. hahah Then all the candy asses at the gym I'm a trainer at will get to see it happen.   If they figured right, I'm at 23%BF and 220lbs wich would mean at 8% I'd be around 195. But I still have 4.5 more weeks of this bulk. And I'm getting leaner by eating just approved carbs in this last week to.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 25, 2003)

Cool.  You may be a poor fat burner and need carbs regularly.  Or you haven't allowed your body to shuft.

You don't look to be 23% to me.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Cool.  You may be a poor fat burner and need carbs regularly.  Or you haven't allowed your body to shuft.
> 
> You don't look to be 23% to me.



I hope your saying I look lower.   But they are so inconsistent there, but I'll have the same girl do it for me each time. At least it's a base to start at.

allow my body to what?  

Yeah I think for this I'll keep the carbs higher, but just make sure they are clean ones.  But when I do the carb cycling to lean out, I don't lose alot of strength though, however I'm finally getting the intensity the way I always should have been.  So we'll see what happens when I start my cut. 

You getting excited about the Arnold?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 25, 2003)

SHIFT....shift to fat burnering, so you don't get the headaches, lack of energy, etc.

Yes, I am!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks. 

And I only really suffer from the lack of energy and it usually doesn't hit until the second day. But it's all good. I'm starting to understand how my body reacts more and more. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 25, 2003)

Anytime.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2003)




----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 27, 2003)

hahahah, thanks P.    How was the concert?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Thursday Week 2 * 
*Back and Tricep * 
A.......Pulldown................................45@170
.........V-Bar Press............................45@70
B.......Deadlift...........365,385,F@405,4x315 back hurt so stoped the singles
.........Close-Grip.......180,200,F@220,3x180
C.......Barbell Row...........................55@175 
.........Reverse-grip Press................55@130


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Friday Week 2 * 
*Shoulders * 
A.......Lateral Raises.......................37@40 
.........Bent Over Lats......................37@40 
B.......Dumbbell Press......65,70,75, F@80, 7x65,6x65,5x65,4x65
.........Seated Calf............270,295,305,F@315, 7x225,6x225,5x225,4x225
C.......Upright Row..........................51@135
.........Shrugs...................................51@315


----------



## Stacey (Feb 28, 2003)

hehe!! HEY D!

IT WAS SOOO MUCH FUN!!!  Thanks for asking hon!!

Guess what? I started a New journal in the CUTTING Area!! But All My chit chat is in My old one..since I like to talk!! lol!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 28, 2003)

awesome WORKOUT BY The way!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> awesome WORKOUT BY The way!



Thanks, my shoulders are still sore today.   It's going to make doing chest on monday really tough. lol


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Monday Week 3 * 
*Chest and Bicep * 
A.......Incline Dumbbell................36@80
.........Seated Dumbbell...............30@45
B.......Dumbell Bench....12x60,12x60,12x60,12x60,8x60
.........Dumbbell Curl.....12x30,12x30,10x30,10x30,8x30
C.......Decline Hammer................39@220
.........Preacher EZ......................41@70


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Tuesday Week 3 * 
*Legs * 
A.......Hacks...........................43@500
.........SLDL............................40@245
B.......Squats............12x225,12x225,12x225,12x225,10x225
.......Standing Calf..12x355,12x355,12x355,10x355,10x355
C.......Extensions..................50@280
.........Curls...........................50x140


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 5, 2003)

How are you liking it?  How is the One+?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 5, 2003)

Other than my shoulders and knees buggin me. The strength increases are really nice. Alot more than I've ever experienced before. I like this program though I'm going to take pix on sunday, that'll be in the middle of it all. 

According to my friends here I've gained alot of size but the weird part is so far I've only put on 5lbs in 2.5 weeks. So I'm wondering when the water weight is gonna hit like usual. Probably in the next few days because it's was around the end of week three last time.

I'm not using One+, I had Mike over at 1fast400 mix me 15g 1-T in the gel. But I am using the Aderm from them and it seems to be working great. I don't have the lethargy like I did last time.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 5, 2003)

Good to hear.  Water kicked in late for me.

Basically, that's One+ (1T plus 4AD).


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 5, 2003)

Yeah it is, it's just not the origional version is all.


----------



## lina (Mar 5, 2003)

Hi dvlmn!

How are things?

Take care of those knees and shoulders!


----------



## kuso (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Good to hear.  Water kicked in late for me.
> 
> Basically, that's One+ (1T plus 4AD).



I think that works out to be the Monster combo no??


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 6, 2003)

Kuso are you thinking of Super One+?

The monster combo is something like Super One+, plus 6-oxo, plus something else.

The ONLY difference in One+ and the Super variety is that Mike throws in some extra 1T so the ratio of 1T/4ad is different.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 6, 2003)

*Thursday Week 3 * 
*Back and Tricep * 
A.......Pulldown................................32@190
.........V-Bar Press............................32@80
B.......Deadlift...........10x275,8x275,10x225,8x225,8x225
.........Close-Grip.......12x140,9x140,11x120,8x120,7x120
C.......Barbell Row...........................44@205
.........Reverse-grip Press................44@140


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> Hi dvlmn!
> ...



Hiya girlie. I'm doing alright, just really bad sorness, it's not a pain as in injury so I'll live. 

Only 3 more weeks of this bulk then it's time to cut.  I'm actually looking forward to it.

How have you been?


----------



## lina (Mar 6, 2003)

Looking forward to cutting? Really huh?

What kinda diet are you going to be doing?

I'm OK.... Just wish all this snow and cold is over with


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 6, 2003)

yeah, I have 3 more weeks of bulking. Then about 4 weeks to recover from the heavy lifting and come offa the PS's. 

Then I'm going to do a cut like what's on the begging page of this journal. It's a carb cycling type of diet.

Yeah i remmeber the cold and snow. and I don't miss it. it's really been rainy here lately


----------



## kuso (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Kuso are you thinking of Super One+?
> 
> The monster combo is something like Super One+, plus 6-oxo, plus something else.
> ...




No, Super has 6g of T and 4AD, the monster has 12g of T and 4AD plus a bottle of 6OXO


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 9, 2003)




----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 9, 2003)




----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 9, 2003)




----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 9, 2003)




----------



## lina (Mar 10, 2003)

Hey dvlmn!

Looking good! 

Looks like you gain some size there, esp in the shoulders, lats!

Are you still keeping this journal here?

I did my first EDT today and kinda changed your routine a bit... it was a great workout and I can feel the pump/soreness already.  I however couldn't last the full 20 min...it was more 15 min each section...and then to think I was sitting on the same incline bench for 40 min   not too good when it's so busy early in the morning!

Will see if I can keep this up with the gym being so busy and having to alternate between equipment!


----------



## lina (Mar 10, 2003)

I just read your other journal...

Now why do you say to just to do part A and C?  I didn't know there is a difference between the A,B,C parts so I kinda switched things around....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hey dvlmn!
> 
> Looking good!
> ...



yep gonna run them both for a while.  and yeah the hardest part is taking up equipment for 20 minutes. But I look at it this way, if they were doing this program 90% of others wouldn't care like we do about taking up the equipment so they can wait. or sometimes I'll offer to let them work in if it's on eqipment were the weight is easily changed.

You'll really like this program it's fun and a fresh change from the normal.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 10, 2003)

oh yeah, thanks for the compliments **blushing** I'm doing my best.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Friday Week 3 * 
*Shoulders * 
A.......Lateral Raises.......................46@40 
.........Bent Over Lats......................46@40 
B.......Dumbbell Press......60x11,55x12,55x8,55x7,55x7
.........Seated Calf............180x12,180x12,180x11,180x10,180x8
C.......Upright Row..........................43@155
.........Shrugs...................................44@335


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Monday Week 4 * 
*Chest and Bicep * 
A.......Incline Dumbbell................40@80
.........Seated Dumbbell...............33@45
B.......Dumbell Bench....12x65,12x65,11x65,8x65,8x65
.........Dumbbell Curl.....12x30,12x30,12x30,9x30,8x30
C.......Decline Hammer................47@220
.........Preacher EZ......................48@70


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 10, 2003)

*MEASUREMENTS 2/24/03  * 

Weight: 
221

Bicep: 
L:  16     R:  16

Forearm: 
L:  12.5  R:  12.5

Waist: 
37.5

Thigh: 
L:  24.5   R:  24.25

Calf: 
L:  15.5   R:  15.75


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 10, 2003)

*MEASUREMENTS 3/10/03  * 

Weight: 
228.5

Bicep: 
L:  16.5   R:  16.5

Forearm: 
L:  12.5   R:  12.5

Waist: 
37

Thigh: 
L:  25      R:  25

Calf: 
L:  16      R:  16


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Tuesday Week 4 * 
*Legs * 
A.......Hacks...........................42@540
.........SLDL............................40@265
B.......Squats............12x245,12x245,12x245,12x245,9x265,8x265
.......Standing Calf..12x355,12x355,12x355,12x355,8x375,8x375
C.......Extensions..................46@285
.........Curls...........................44@160


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Thursday Week 4 * 
*Back and Tricep * 
A.......Pulldown................................38@190
.........V-Bar Press............................38@80
B.......Deadlift...........12x275,10x275,7x275,10x225,8x225
.........Close-Grip.......12x140,10x140,7x140,11x120,8x120
C.......Barbell Row...........................50@205
.........Reverse-grip Press................50@140


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Friday Week 4 * 
*Shoulders * 
A.......Lateral Raises.......................35@45 
.........Bent Over Lats......................35@45 
B.......Dumbbell Press......60x12,60x12,60x8,55x9,55x8
.........Seated Calf............180x12,180x12,180x12,180x12,180x11
C.......Upright Row..........................47@155
.........Shrugs...................................48@335


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 17, 2003)

*MEASUREMENTS 3/17/03  * 

Weight: 
228

Bicep: 
L:  16.5   R:  16.5

Forearm: 
L:  12.75   R:  12.75

Waist: 
37

Thigh: 
L:  25      R:  25

Calf: 
L:  16      R:  16


----------



## irontime (Mar 17, 2003)

Hey bro  Haven't been hanging around the journals too much but damn buddy, you've gotten wayyyyyy better. I can see the stomach muscles comming through and your muscles are much better. Right on 

At least one of us is doing good right now. I'm kinda at a stale mate at the moment. Not hitting the gym as much as I should be but not doing too bad either, but definitely no growth.  Ah well, as soon as I hit the rockies I should be back to it........hopefully


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 24, 2003)

*Monday Week 5 * 
*Chest and Bicep * 
A.......Incline Dumbbell................35@85
.........Seated Dumbbell...............35@45
B.......Dumbell Bench....85,90,95,F@100,9x70,7x70
.........Dumbbell Curl.....45,50,F@55,10x30,8x30,6x30
C.......Decline Hammer................53@220
.........Preacher EZ......................54@70


*Tuesday Week 5 * 
*Legs * 
A.......Hacks...........................40@590
.........SLDL............................35@275
B.......Squats............295,315,335,355,F@365+8x275,12x275
.......Standing Calf....8x400,8x400,7x400,6x400,7x400,6x400
C.......Extensions..................52@285
.........Curls...........................50@160


*Thursday Week 5 * 
*Back and Tricep * 
A.......Pulldown................................40@190
.........V-Bar Press............................41@80
B.......Deadlift...........365,385,F@405,5x265,5x265
.........Close-Grip.......180,190,F@200,7x140,6x140
C.......Barbell Row...........................40@225
.........Reverse-grip Press................41@150


*Friday Week 5 * 
*Shoulders * 
A.......Lateral Raises.......................40@45 
.........Bent Over Lats......................40@45 
B.......Dumbbell Press......70,75,F@80,9x55,7x55
.........Seated Calf............270,295,F@315,10x225,9x225
C.......Upright Row..........................50@155
.........Shrugs...................................51@335


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 24, 2003)

well this week will have to be a little diff, everything is going to be shifted by a day since today I don't have the time to hit the gym becasue of work. 

But oh well, it's the last week of this program and so far it's been awesome.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Hey bro  Haven't been hanging around the journals too much but damn buddy, you've gotten wayyyyyy better. I can see the stomach muscles comming through and your muscles are much better. Right on
> 
> At least one of us is doing good right now. I'm kinda at a stale mate at the moment. Not hitting the gym as much as I should be but not doing too bad either, but definitely no growth.  Ah well, as soon as I hit the rockies I should be back to it........hopefully



Thanks dude, I'm trying, but I think this last bulking cycle has made a huge difference.  But gonna cut soon and then compare last nov to now and see how much progress I've made.

you'll get back to it, you have alot going on with school and the new girl. Give it time.


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)

Things should get better soon. I do have finals comming up which won't help, but after that I'll pretty much have F - all to do for four months. I averaged about twelve hours a week in the gym last summer, plus mountain running and it only looks like that's going to increase this round.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 24, 2003)

you have a while til finals yet don't ya?


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)

Only a couple of weeks. The worst part isn't only the finals though. A huge chunk of it is the final projects that were assigned at the beginning of the semester and that get left to the last week of school


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 24, 2003)

well damn dude, we gonna have to have another contest for beer on who make the most imporvement over the summer again?


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)

Maybe, I could use another case. 
Might be tough getting a digi cam though. They are getting really bitchy about lending it out. I think someone damaged one or something


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 24, 2003)

ahaha, keep dreaming dude. I'll be winning this case. 

who would be stupid enough to break something they are borrowing.


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)

Well they were lending the damn thing out pretty easily. I don't think it was ever fessed up to who did it.

I could just compare it to my last pic  It's pretty close to how I am now. It's actually better than how I am now as you can't see the abs as good as you can in the pic, so it would actually be harder on me as I would have to get back to the pic shape and get even better. Whattcha think?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 1, 2003)

bump for J'Bo. Also gotta wrap up my summary on my EDT one of these days.


----------



## TXDeb (May 1, 2003)

ahhhh... fellow pantera fan I take it ;-)

love the journal title... off to start my own.

Deb


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 1, 2003)

I've used Message In Blood as well. 

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## J'Bo (May 2, 2003)

DV is the best. BTW had a great workout last night and cant wait to hit the carb cycling today. Thanks again.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 2, 2003)

Carb cycling?  Whats this about carb cycling???


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 2, 2003)

Do you have a better name for the diet you gave me (see page 1)? lol 

I know it needs a flashier title, but I just use that to describe it. 

I've had about 8 people use it so far with great success.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Do you have a better name for the diet you gave me (see page 1)? lol
> 
> I know it needs a flashier title, but I just use that to describe it.
> ...



That's how I refer to it too.  I was asking b/c I like to keep tabs on these things, generally, and particularly if its the one I outlined for you.

I have been modifying it slightly over the years, and will now be doing a very detailed series of related articles, including what supps are most effectively utilized, for Mind and Muscle Magazine.

So success stories are good!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 2, 2003)

I modify it a bit for the people I know as well. Just because I know if I take away to much they won't stick with it. So for most except J'Bo and one of my clients who's really serious. I've added a few more things in that aren't as strict as what you outlined for me, and I have been doing. 

Cool on the articles by the way, can't wait to read them.


----------



## katie64 (May 2, 2003)

Hope you don't mind but I'm searching your journal for carb cycling, I saw where it was mentioned in Princess' journal........


----------



## Twin Peak (May 2, 2003)

Its all the rage.


----------



## katie64 (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Its all the rage.


Can you direct me to it, I can't seem to find it, is it even in this journal or your other one, which I don't know the name of or location............ I would really appreciate it....thanks


----------



## Twin Peak (May 2, 2003)

Oh, you want mine???

Or DV's?

Mine is titled "Ripped" was done last year.

It will be the bulk of my articles, but has been tweaked since then.


----------



## J'Bo (May 2, 2003)

these guys are grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat. I just went to pick up my amino horse pills.....naaaaaaaaaaaaah. Cant wait til my next meal cause i am effin starvin.


----------



## katie64 (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Oh, you want mine???
> 
> Or DV's?
> ...


DV's is yours, right? Where could I find that TP, Princess gave me a quick breakdown, but I would love a copy of your article, I'm still educating myself in the field of nutirtion, thanks...........


----------



## Twin Peak (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> DV's is yours, right? Where could I find that TP, Princess gave me a quick breakdown, but I would love a copy of your article, I'm still educating myself in the field of nutirtion, thanks...........



DVLMN....you are in HIS journal.

I am obviously someone else.   My old journal, where this originated, is titled "Ripped" do a search.

My articles are forthcoming and will be in Mind and Muscle Magazine (published by Avant Labs -- Par Deus).


----------



## katie64 (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> DVLMN....you are in HIS journal.
> 
> I am obviously someone else.   My old journal, where this originated, is titled "Ripped" do a search.
> ...


I know I'm in dvlmn's journal but I was talking to you(twinpeak), silly, I'm old but I'm not that old, LOL I will check through your old journal, thank you and I do frequent avant labs alot so I will check the articles there, thanks so  much


----------



## Twin Peak (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> DV's is yours, right?



Ah this is what confused me.  Yes, I worked on his plan with him.


----------



## katie64 (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Ah this is what confused me.  Yes, I worked on his plan with him.


Sorry about the mix up..thanks again


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 2, 2003)

katie it's on the first page of this journal.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 2, 2003)

yep TP, you'll have to ask for feedback from the ladies here as well if they do it. 

But this is my 3rd time around on this, but so far this time I'm keeping more of my muscle than any of the other times. I'm going to start a new journal and start posting my meals as well. Will that help some with your articles TP?


----------



## katie64 (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> katie it's on the first page of this journal.


Excellent............Thank you so much


----------



## katie64 (May 2, 2003)

I started reading your journal from back to front, LOL, I even read magazines that way, I wonder what's up with that, so thanks for letting me know where it was, I'm still going to read TP's old journal too.................SY


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 2, 2003)

definately, he's alot better at details than I am sometimes. And there's good reading in both journals. 

Have fun, I have a meeting I'm late for, be back later this afternoon.


----------



## katie64 (May 10, 2003)

How the hell long is that meeting?????????


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 10, 2003)

lmao, i'm gonna start a new journal this evening lmao

good one though.


----------

